# السلامه والصحه المهنيه داخل المصالح الحكوميه والمصانع



## ربيع حمدي (28 مارس 2010)

اولا السلامه والصحه المهنيه ما هي الا تامين لبيئه العمل وذلك حفاظا علي المنشاه والعاملين بها فيؤدي ذلك الي زياده الانتاج وبالتالي يحافظ علي منشات البلد لان عكس ذلك يؤدي الي دمار وبذلك يستهلك اموال علي تلك الخسائر فيؤدي ذلك الي قله الانتاج 
ثانيا السلامه والصحه المهنيه داخل المنشات الحكوميه 
نلاحظ ان المصالح الحكوميه بلا سلامه وصحه مهنيه ولا يوجد بها اي نظام لاجهزه الاطفاء 
اقتراحاتي هي بالنسبه للمصالح الحكوميه والمصانع هي
تعيين متخصصين للسلامه والصحه المهنيه وتدريبهم في معاهد السلامه والصحه المهنيه المتخصصه بذلك وذلك بكالوريسات علميه وعمليه 
تدريس مواد للسلامه والصحه المهنيه داخل الكليه 
عمل لجنه للسلامه والصحه المهنيه داخل المنشاه تتكون من رئيس المصلحه ورئيس كل قسم وتجتمع كل شهر لدراسه ما هو اي طارئ تجاه المنشاه ويكون هناك متخصصين للسلامه والصحه المهنيه داخل اللجنه 
عمل خطه طوارئ للمنشاه لحمايتها من اي كارثه لاقدر الله ويدرج بالخطه اعضاء خطه الطوارئ والبديل والمسئولين عن الاطفاء والاتصال بالمصالح المهمه مثل النجده والاسعاف 
يوضع علامات ارشاديه تدل علي اماكن الهروب وكيفيه استعمال اجهزه الاطفاء سواء البدره او ثاني اكسيد الكربون وعلامات ارشاديه علي اماكن الخطوره والمواد الكيميائيه
عمل كشف طبي دوري علي كل العاملين علي الاقل كل سنه والمعرضيين للمواد الكيميائيه الخطره كل سته اشهر لمعرفه ما طرئ عليهم من امراض 
عمل تقرير للدفاع المدني لمعرفه ما تحتاجه المصلحه من اجهزه الاطفاء وحنفيات الحريق 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hwash (29 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الموظوع المهم 
نعم تحتاج الدوائر الحكوميه الى قسم خاص او اداره خاصه للسلامه والصحه المهنيه تهتم بوضع السلامه والصحه والبيئه المهنيه داخل مباني المصالح الحكوميه 
1-تدريب وتثقيف الموظفين على السلامه والبيئه المهنيه 
2- تطوير خطة الطواري داخل مباني الدوائر الحكوميه
3- اعادة هيكلة المباني في مداخل ومخارج المبناء لو حصل كارثه لاسمح الله ايظاً وهو مهم عمل اماكن تدخين في كل دور وذلك لمنع الحرائق وايظاً لمنع الامراض او الذين بعانون من امراض وكذلك المحافظه على بيئه صحيه في العمل 
4- عمل وحدات السجلات والتقارير عن الحوادث والمحافظه على الممتلكات الماديه والبشريه داخل مباالني الدوائر الحكوميه 
5- عمل قسم الحرائق مسؤل عن الحرائق وعن توفير معدات الحرائق وما يخص الحرائق 
اشكرك مره اخرى اخي صاحب الموظوع وأتمنى من رفع تثبيت الموظوع وأن يكون خاص او بمسمى (السلامه والبيئه والصحه المهنيه داخل الدوائر الحكوميه)


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي ربيع حمدي على هذا الموضوع المهم.
جزاك الله خيراً أخي hwash على هذا الإقتراح.


----------



## mohamed nabih (30 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي ربيع حمدي على هذا الموضوع المهم.
جزاك الله خيراً أخي hwash على هذا الإقتراح.


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 أبريل 2013)

ارجومن الاخوان تزويدنا بمشاهداتهم الايجابية لكي نستفاد منها والسلبية لكي نتجنبها والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------

